# Public land, Day 2 Turkey



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

Had a fun hunt on Sunday this year! Saturday was pretty uneventful as the 3 toms I roosted Friday night were henned up and were pulled off the other direction. Tried some midday run and gunning but there were a lot of people in the woods and the birds clammed up and didn't play nice. Had a lot of fun though with one of my boys who wanted to tag along. He's a trooper and enjoys going out with Mom. 

Sunday morning, the kid decided to sleep in and do some stuff with Dad. Got to my first spot and waited for those early morning gobbles and nothing. Looks like someone got that bird opening day. By 7am I was back in the truck looking for a new spot to hunt. It wasn't long before I was at a back up spot and I had the whole area to myself! Which was a surprise considering how many trucks were parked in areas I wanted to hunt Saturday. 

As I got out of the truck, a gobble sounded close across the road. Then an answer from my side of the road. I tried to sneak in to the closer bird first, but without a trail and dry, crunchy leaf litter, I spooked gobbler #1 trying to get into the woods. Fine, I have a second option. Gobbler #2 kept hammering away every time nearby geese made noise, so it wasn't long before I found a likely looking spot and was setup waiting. A little calling, an answer and then a second answer. Awesome! It wasn't long before the birds moved in. They were hot and things got a little crazy. They couldn't locate the hen they were looking for and were behind me, on the wrong side of me, circled around me, literally had one ran past me too fast for a shot at 10 yards, then moved beyond me, and with a little coaxing I got one to come back. When he popped out from behind a tree at 12 or so yards I finally had a shot. Bird down!

It was a fun hour of working two crazy birds! I had my gun on my right shoulder, left shoulder, back to my right, spun around the tree a couple times these birds just would not stop moving. Lol. The only thing that could have made it better is if Eli had been there too.

It was a two year old bird with an 8 1/2 beard", 3/4" & 7/8" spurs. After not tagging a bird last year, this felt great. I love run and gun woods hunts!


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Congrats on nice bird and great write up.It’s so much more fun when you have to work for a bird like you had to


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

Awesome hunt! Congrats!


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

That sounds like a hell of a day right there. Congratulations on both a great bird & a crazy fun hunt. Love it!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Great bird, there sure are some great pictures being taken with turkeys, congrats on a great hunt!
Flight


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

Congrats on a nice gobbler! That sounds like it was a fun hunt.


----------



## RedM2 (Dec 19, 2007)

Congrats on a successful thunder chicken season!


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Fantastic! Glad it worked out.


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

Flight of the arrow said:


> Great bird, there sure are some great pictures being taken with turkeys, congrats on a great hunt!
> Flight


I just got lucky and found a literal selfie stick that was the perfect shape for holding my phone. 😅


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Outdoor Gal said:


> Had a fun hunt on Sunday this year! Saturday was pretty uneventful as the 3 toms I roosted Friday night were henned up and were pulled off the other direction. Tried some midday run and gunning but there were a lot of people in the woods and the birds clammed up and didn't play nice. Had a lot of fun though with one of my boys who wanted to tag along. He's a trooper and enjoys going out with Mom.
> 
> Sunday morning, the kid decided to sleep in and do some stuff with Dad. Got to my first spot and waited for those early morning gobbles and nothing. Looks like someone got that bird opening day. By 7am I was back in the truck looking for a new spot to hunt. It wasn't long before I was at a back up spot and I had the whole area to myself! Which was a surprise considering how many trucks were parked in areas I wanted to hunt Saturday.
> 
> ...


Love when the adrenaline and enthusiasm project from the pics. Looks like fun. Congrats!


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Nice work, you got me excited to get out this weekend.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Awesome hunt! Congrats!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

